

How to reach VC's in New York? - sachin0235

I have a business idea and presently working on it. How could i reach to VC&#x27;s in new york to discuss my idea for seed funding? What should be my approach to fix a meeting with them?
======
amarcus
Here are two things that I've done in the past that worked well for me.

1) Use AngelList ([http://angel.co](http://angel.co)) to search for investors
that have funded companies similar to yours (but, that don't compete with you)
and filter that even further by NY. This will provide you a good list to work
from.

2) Find these investors on LinkedIn and see if you have a second connection to
any of them that can provide you an intro.

This has worked very well for me in the past. As well as that, go to as many
startup meetups & events and network your ass off. Keep growing your network
and use it for intros. Cold emails & cold calls don't really work
unfortunately.

When contacting VCs, don't go for a pitch straightaway. Instead, ask to pick
their brain about a few things and get advice from them. Play the vanity card
and work your way in this manner.

It's always best to go through multiple avenues to get an intro rather than a
cold email directly to the VC.

~~~
sachin0235
thanks for your reply. This will help.

